# Some Knife!



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

good purchase mike, i bet it was quite exciting to use such a nice sharp knife and a decorative one at that, its always nice when our wives support our hobbies, and sure we sometimes buy things they don't understand why, but they love us enough to trust our need…so carve away there buddy…im sure will will see some inspiring work from this new knife…grizz


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice review Mike. Looks like a gr8 knife/s, and not too badly priced.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

That indeed, is some kind of a knife!


----------

